# 12 point Oconee Co. deer



## kmax (Oct 29, 2009)

My son's first good one. His smile says it all!


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Oct 29, 2009)

*Awesome*

Great Buck !

Congrats to your son.


----------



## shawn mills (Oct 29, 2009)

Super buck! Congrats!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 29, 2009)

I saw this deer on facebook last night..... Great buck!!!


----------



## PChunter (Oct 29, 2009)

great buck, congrats to your son, I hope there is many more to come.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a great deer


----------



## kmax (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, he's really proud


----------



## Hoss (Oct 29, 2009)

That smiles gonna be there for a long time.  Great buck.

Hoss


----------



## Gumbo1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great for both of ya!!! Nice Buck


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Good job man,Congrats !


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome buck!! I wish I would see something like that on my Oconee County land...


----------



## drumbum77 (Oct 29, 2009)

HOLLY COW!!!    GREAT BUCK!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 29, 2009)

That is a whopper! Congrats to him.


----------



## NiteHunter (Oct 29, 2009)

Great buck!


----------



## Echo (Oct 29, 2009)

Great Buck!!


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Oct 29, 2009)

That is a good one man


----------



## GONE HUNTIN! (Oct 29, 2009)

*Awsome!!*

It is gonna be hard to beat that one!! Congrats on the fine trophy!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats to all !!!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats on a great buck!

Congrats to you too Dad, looks like you have done a good job teaching!


----------



## marknga (Oct 29, 2009)

Man y'all will be smiling on that one for years to come! Great buck.
Love to see them smiling hunters.


----------



## short stop (Oct 29, 2009)

congrads ...
    Looks  like 1  happy  young man ... Thats  a beautiful Buck  .


 really  envious  ..  Ive waited  along time for my son to take a mature deer  like that  .Hopefully    it will be this yr


----------



## jleepeters (Oct 29, 2009)

great deer, congrats to your son


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice buck, congrats to your son!!! what part o9f the county? I hunt some In Oconee also


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 30, 2009)

Great buck...congrats to the young man.


----------



## Big Country (Oct 30, 2009)

Good job on an Awesome Buck!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 30, 2009)

beautiful buck, congrats to the young man!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 30, 2009)

man o man....


----------



## GAGE (Oct 30, 2009)

Fantastic buck,  what part of the county did he come from?


----------



## WPTC (Oct 30, 2009)

kmax said:


> My son's first good one. His smile says it all!



Thats what Im talking about and look for in the woods.
Great Deer, congrats to the young man


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 30, 2009)

great deer. congrats to your son.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 30, 2009)

Good buck, congrats to him


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2009)

Definatly a Stud!


----------



## Melissa (Oct 30, 2009)

congrats to him!


----------



## w-deputy (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats'on a very nice buck


----------



## GunDog (Oct 30, 2009)

Thats a dandy buck! The first of many hopefully.... Congrats to your son and the proud father.....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 30, 2009)

love that MASS!!!!

congrats to the young man


----------



## kmax (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind replies. He's read them all! Gage, Bilgerat the deer was in the Eastville area.


----------



## leo (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats to the young hunter, that's a trophy


----------



## GAGE (Oct 31, 2009)

kmax said:


> Thanks for all the kind replies. He's read them all! Gage, Bilgerat the deer was in the Eastville area.



Thanks and congrats again!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats an awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## Nitro (Nov 10, 2009)

That is one big Deer. What did he weigh??

Gorgeous Buck. Many congrats to your son!!!!!!!


----------



## seeker (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to the twelve pointer club.  It's very exclusive!


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 19, 2009)

thats a hoss 4 shore congrats


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 19, 2009)

That is a hoss right there now great buck


----------



## hunter nathan (Nov 30, 2009)

wasnt this deer from last year i believe i remember seeing these pics??


----------



## Broken Tine (Dec 2, 2009)

Heck of a brute!  Congratulations!


----------



## Hawgdog (Dec 2, 2009)

Great Buck!


----------



## sgeoriga (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats to Micheal, tell his momma I said hi! The buck in my avatar was my first taken in Oconee as well.
Sherry


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah he goes to my school. he is winning the big buck contest in my ffa! makes me mad


----------



## kmax (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Sherry, good to see you on here, nice deer!


----------



## Blue Rat (Mar 9, 2010)

nice


----------

